# The floater got flushed?



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

Was Mia's atrocity of a thread removed by TAM or her?


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Satan dissolve it. Thank gawd.


----------



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

What a piece of work she is. Single-handedly lowered my faith in humanity.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah I was amazed at how many but she was actually pushing in one Sentence. Even for a troll she has some skill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

You almost make me sorry I missed all the entertainment!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

One of the all-time great TAM thread titles.:smthumbup:


----------



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

thunderstruck said:


> One of the all-time great TAM thread titles.:smthumbup:


Credit Mia. She's my inspiration.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Trigger city! Lol! She embodied the worst of cheaters. Scared us all because we could see visions of our WSs in her.


----------



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

Lovemytruck said:


> Trigger city! Lol! She embodied the worst of cheaters. Scared us all because we could see visions of our WSs in her.


You got that right. More triggering than at the Battle of Gettysburg.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

She seemed like a troll. Probably a guy. Women don't think like that, unless they are really strange. Did hear woman in bar who was a bit like Mia.... hmm... maybe there some out there.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

And I believe I was ready to be banned for the first time after Shaggy went off. She really ticked me off. Or was it a he that posted. Man I hate trolls.


----------



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

Thorburn, I was right behind you. LOL


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Thorburn said:


> And I believe I was ready to be banned for the first time after Shaggy went off. She really ticked me off. Or was it a he that posted. Man I hate trolls.


Something tells me with the level of sordidness with this one that it had to be real.

We may never know.


----------



## tainted (Aug 16, 2013)

If only she was banned earlier, we would still have Shaggy.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Was she banned as a troll?

Man, that would be a relief.

Initially I was thinking she was, then I saw her first thread from last year when she was struggling with the EA, and I figured that she was most probably for real.

Most humans cannot KNOWINGLY choose evil....hence why all the justifying we see from cheaters. They have to believe that they are actually not doing wrong, even though it seems that way, because of A, B, and C.

But if she was for real, she was one of those rare but truly frightening individuals that can and do openly choose to do things they freely acknowledge are wrong WITHOUT justifying them.

Truly narcissistic and sociopathic.


----------



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

If she is real, may I never meet anyone even remotely like her.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

Maybe Mia was a lady-guy hmm? and I vaguely remember her threads I must have missed her latest ones. Stupid college/work/life/kids/nonexistent social life.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't think it was real. You guys take these people too personally.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Don't think it was real. *You guys take these people too personally.*


Some threads do get people worked up more than others.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

She has another thread from a year ago,but I see she's also been banned....something she said or trolling I guess.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

TBT said:


> She has another thread from a year ago,but I see she's also been banned....*something she said* or trolling I guess.


LOL...that's one way to put it.


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm glad she's banned. My triggers were having triggers!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 28, 2013)

Glad TAM is a bit less cluttered now...


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

She was like the ultimate cheater with ALL the masks off, and the gloves off...that is what a cheater would sound like if they were 100% totally honest and not trying to sugar coat a s-h-i-t sandwich

something tells me if you look deep in the heart of hearts of most cheaters, where there is no deception, candy coating, or even lying to themselves...THERE you will find mia...and thats why she pi$$ed off so many...

she is the cheater with the makeup off and the masks off...


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't think there are many people like Mia (thankfully). 

That's because I think that a large part of the lying and deception a cheater does is INSIDE their own heads.

Most people cannot knowingly choose evil actions...they have to justify it to themselves before they even begin to spew their bs rationalizations to the outside world.

Mia was different... based on what she shared she was committing these horrid acts with her eyes wide open.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Dyokemm said:


> I don't think there are many people like Mia (thankfully).
> 
> That's because I think that a large part of the lying and deception a cheater does is INSIDE their own heads.
> 
> ...


With all due respect, you must've not read any threads on DC, AM, or countless other pro-infidelity forums. By comparison, she's rather tame (if you can believe that).


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

3putt said:


> With all due respect, you must've not read any threads on DC, AM, or countless other pro-infidelity forums. By comparison, she's rather tame (if you can believe that).


yup... i never posted on her latest thread but read some of her posts. She was quite the thoughtful romantic if you compare her posts to the ones on the old dc or the pa forum. 

Here is a "tame" example of advice to a person like Mia from pa.



> _Deny with perfectly innocent face.
> It's not even hard. You are usually asked did you sleep with him........ nope... cross my heart ( who's got time for sleeping) I'm still practicing in case if ex H gets some gossip.
> And I would never walk away from MM ._


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

my thoughts are all over the board I am afraid people will think I am a troll... so I am not a troll. I am just going thru divorce! I am on the crazy emotional rollercoaster


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

missthelove2013 said:


> *She was like the ultimate cheater with ALL the masks off, and the gloves off...that is what a cheater would sound like if they were 100% totally honest and not trying to sugar coat a s-h-i-t sandwich*
> 
> something tells me if you look deep in the heart of hearts of most cheaters, where there is no deception, candy coating, or even lying to themselves...THERE you will find mia...and thats why she pi$$ed off so many...
> 
> she is the cheater with the makeup off and the masks off...


That's one way to look at it. Another thought would be she/he crafted a story in such a way to create a caricature of the most heinous cheater he/she could conjure up in an attempt to push as many hot button items as possible. The only storyline not developed was that she was with a better endowed lover who permanently stretched her out...


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

walkonmars said:


> yup... i never posted on her latest thread but read some of her posts. She was quite the thoughtful romantic if you compare her posts to the ones on the old dc or the pa forum.
> 
> Here is a "tame" example of advice to a person like Mia from pa.


The one that go to me the most was the ho that would go have a romp with her AP then run straight home and have a romp with her BH. Bragged about how much it empowered her. And even worse was all the "you go girl" back slappers that were egging her own.

I don't think they even have a word for the class of people that these are. It's beyond anything I can come up with.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"With all due respect, you must've not read any threads on DC, AM, or countless other pro-infidelity forums. By comparison, she's rather tame (if you can believe that)."

lol...no...never been interested in reading self-serving drivel.

I guess I might have assumed (yeah, I know) that more of them would be wallowing in their justifications than openly acknowledging they are choosing to be evil, immoral sociopaths.

I must be lucky that I have only met a couple such people in real life.

Of course I may have met more and they just had really good masks on.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

I might just be desensitized but most threads like that don't really affect me anymore. IMO Mia's thread wasn't even that bad. Tons of worse stuff on the cheater boards, and those are actually real.

Speaking of which kudos to Plan 9 stepping over to the other side briefly to see how they think.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Refuse to be played said:


> Speaking of which kudos to Plan 9 stepping over to the other side briefly to see how they think.


Yup, he took a beating over there - shook them up plenty, you could feel the steam coming out of their ears. Hell, he may have had something to do with dc's demise. So yeah, kudos.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

walkonmars said:


> Yup, he took a beating over there - shook them up plenty, you could feel the steam coming out of their ears. Hell, he may have had something to do with dc's demise. So yeah, kudos.


Yeah they were vicious over there. He wasn't even baiting them, just asking reasonable questions. They would attack anyone who called them out on their BS, even other waywards.


----------

